# Demon V8



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Started to make a few parts for the Demon

Made 2 Rockercovers

Machined the top first and flipped over to finish off


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Main Bearing caps


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 4, 2021)

Good start!


----------



## sition (Oct 4, 2021)

Nice


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Timing cover made


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Distributor cap made from perspex


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Bellhousing adapter


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Throttle Lever


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Timing pointer


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Thermostat housing and nipple that will be soldered on to the housing


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Carby bowls partly finished


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Front pully partly finished , just need to drill holes. for the fan

Rockercover in this pic is unfinished, was thinking of making one with a breather cap on it, not sure if I use it or not yet

The brass piece is the start of the thermostat


----------



## michael-au (Oct 4, 2021)

Making the water pump

Two fixtures were made to hold each half while machining




Machining the first side




Parts are then screwed into the fixture and the second side is machined


----------



## rrocky (Oct 5, 2021)

michael-au said:


> Started to make a few parts for the Demon
> 
> Made 2 Rockercovers
> 
> ...


Hullo would you share your files for these parts


----------



## rrocky (Oct 5, 2021)

Hullo again  all parts for files cheers


----------



## michael-au (Oct 6, 2021)

rrocky said:


> Hullo again  all parts for files cheers




Hi
If you are building this engine you should consider making a build log on this site

If you need help there are good people on here that can help you out 

the plans are copyright


----------



## michael-au (Oct 6, 2021)

Some progress on the distributor, I have not machined the mounting point as yet, I will wait until the inlet manifold is made I'm thinking I might tighten it down with a clamp, not sure yet


----------



## michael-au (Oct 6, 2021)

Made a start on the heads

I think these are going to take a while there is a lot of work in them


----------



## michael-au (Oct 6, 2021)

Base of the carby machined out ready to be finished off in the 4th axis


----------



## rrocky (Oct 6, 2021)

michael-au said:


> Hi
> If you are building this engine you should consider making a build log on this site
> 
> If you need help there are good people on here that can help you out
> ...


yes i am building this engine and i have a set of plans, I am talking about sharing the G code to make the parts that you have made cheers


----------



## michael-au (Oct 11, 2021)

rrocky said:


> yes i am building this engine and i have a set of plans, I am talking about sharing the G code to make the parts that you



What cad/cam software are you using


----------



## rrocky (Oct 11, 2021)

Hullo,  mastercam and running Mach 3 on a hobby mill cheers Peter


----------



## michael-au (Oct 12, 2021)

rrocky said:


> Hullo,  mastercam and running Mach 3 on a hobby mill cheers Peter



Have you tried Fusion360

Are you going to start a thread of your build on here?

Its interesting to see how other people do things, there is always something to learn, even just with pictures


----------



## rrocky (Oct 12, 2021)

No have not tried it i done most of my engine so far manually, i have a friend  who is a programmer for a company here that he works for and he has been helping me with CNC G codes and has made a program for the cam and also the rockers which  i am making now, was hoping you could give me the codes or files that you made your dizzy cap also the water pump ect  have a code for the rocker covers, I will put up some pics of the build on here as i have tried to do it to share but cannot work out how to do it. will put them up soon cheers Peter


----------



## michael-au (Nov 3, 2021)

Got some more work on the heads


----------



## michael-au (Nov 26, 2021)

Air cleaner done


----------



## michael-au (Nov 26, 2021)

PCV Valve complete


----------



## michael-au (Nov 26, 2021)

Throttle linkage done


----------



## michael-au (Nov 26, 2021)

Balancer, oneway bearing will be pressed in after the part is anodized


----------



## Steamchick (Nov 27, 2021)

Tremendous work. I am very impressed.
K2


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 27, 2021)

Coming along nice. Was the balancer changed to aluminum so it could be colored?


----------



## michael-au (Nov 27, 2021)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Coming along nice. Was the balancer changed to aluminum so it could be colored?



Yes Steve 

I hope to anodize a few of the parts


----------



## rmalsen (Nov 30, 2021)

mate you are pumping it out , doing a great job , please private message me


----------



## rrocky (Nov 30, 2021)

michael-au said:


> Throttle linkage done
> 
> View attachment 131359


Did you get this on your plan? I did not get this on my plans,            Peter


----------



## rrocky (Nov 30, 2021)

View attachment 131485
View attachment 131485


----------



## rrocky (Nov 30, 2021)

Started to work on rockers more to do yet


----------



## michael-au (Nov 30, 2021)

rrocky said:


> Did you get this on your plan? I did not get this on my plans,            Peter


It’s off the supercharger plan


----------



## rrocky (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## rrocky (Dec 2, 2021)

Some more work  done years ago but still doing it  all manual work,


----------



## michael-au (Dec 12, 2021)

Made the insulators and brass tops for the plugs today
insulators are made from corian, I cut a strip of a slab of corian I have and turned it round in the lathe

the insulator’s were turned in the small cnc lathe

the worst part was drilling a 1mm hole in them, this was done manually in my other lathe while the cnc was running

it took 32 minutes to make one insulator as the cnc could only take very small cuts because of the flex in the corian




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## michael-au (Dec 14, 2021)

Made two of the jig parts for joining the insulator to the base of the spark plug
one more piece to go


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 14, 2021)

Here is a video of how I turn up my insulators now. Make extras when you mke them.


----------



## michael-au (Dec 17, 2021)

doc1955 said:


> Here is a video of how I turn up my insulators now. Make extras when you mke them.




Looks good Doc and fast


----------



## michael-au (Dec 25, 2021)

All the parts for making the spark plugs almost done, just waiting for the tap and die to arrive 

then I can have a go at finishing them off


----------



## michael-au (Dec 28, 2021)

got one plug made today I don't have a tap & die to make the threads yet but I have them on the way

Made a fixture to slip the base on to so the tag can be bent over


----------



## Carbuilder (Jan 2, 2022)

I found that it was very easy to snag the finished electrode when threading the plug. The root diameter of the thread is pretty much the same as the OD of the electrode. I left that part round, threaded the plug, then finished machined the electrode end. Hope it works out OK with yours. Or maybe you've done it already and it wasn't an issue.

Cool fixture for bending the electrode!


----------



## michael-au (Jan 5, 2022)

Carbuilder said:


> I found that it was very easy to snag the finished electrode when threading the plug. The root diameter of the thread is pretty much the same as the OD of the electrode. I left that part round, threaded the plug, then finished machined the electrode end. Hope it works out OK with yours. Or maybe you've done it already and it wasn't an issue.
> 
> Cool fixture for bending the electrode!


I did think of that and will leave them round until threaded
The plug in the photo is just a test one, I am waiting for 8-40 tap and die to arrive


----------



## michael-au (Jan 19, 2022)

The 8-40 tap and Die finally arrived so I finished off the steel part of the plugs
Made a fixture to screw the plug base in to so that I could mill the tab, made life easier and didn't take long to do all the plugs
Once the Z height was set it was just a matter of screwing in the next plug and put it in the vice


----------



## michael-au (Jan 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## michael-au (Jan 19, 2022)

Some more work on the Distributor Cap
Got the electrode in and the wires solder in place


----------



## michael-au (Jan 19, 2022)

Spring Retainer done


----------



## michael-au (Jan 19, 2022)

Made some water Inlet nipples


----------



## ajoeiam (Jan 20, 2022)

michael-au said:


> Made some water Inlet nipples


Two different nozzles - - - please -- - why?


----------



## michael-au (Jan 20, 2022)

ajoeiam said:


> Two different nozzles - - - please -- - why?



There are three different shaped inlet/outlets on the drawings


----------



## michael-au (Jan 22, 2022)

Made some new insulators, grooves a bit deeper than the first ones, look better

The insulator and the base are now swaged together


----------



## michael-au (Feb 1, 2022)

Glued in the electrode, Plugs are now complete


----------



## michael-au (Feb 1, 2022)

I ordered 1/2" x 1/2" square brass bar so I thought I would make the radiator tanks
Still have to make the filler neck


----------



## michael-au (Feb 1, 2022)

I used a laser edge finder to line up on the mark to drill the hole for the water fitting


----------



## Carbuilder (Feb 1, 2022)

michael-au said:


> Glued in the electrode, Plugs are now complete



Maybe you are new to engine making, but that isn't where the plugs go.  

An extra valve cover with holes in it?


----------



## michael-au (Feb 1, 2022)

Carbuilder said:


> Maybe you are new to engine making, but that isn't where the plugs go.
> 
> An extra valve cover with holes in it?



Hmmm
I didn't think that it looked right at the time , might have to have another look at the drawings


----------



## rmalsen (Feb 1, 2022)

and here I was thinking you where turning it into a 16 cylinder LOL


----------



## michael-au (Apr 24, 2022)

I decided to have a go at making a mould to make silicone caps for the spark plugs
Didn't turn out to bad


----------



## michael-au (Apr 24, 2022)

A couple of the silicone caps I have made so far


----------



## Steamchick (Apr 24, 2022)

How do you support the core?
Personally, I think I would have tried to support the HT wire and connector so they are cast-in.... and probably got it wrong? But I am interested to know your process?
K2


----------



## Carbuilder (Apr 24, 2022)

That is really cool! Very nice design and machining Michael.

Steamchick.....if you look at his pictures you'll see the core support pieces, machined aluminum that look like they bolt to the sides of the main block once it is bolted together. Very nice design.


----------



## Steamchick (Apr 24, 2022)

Thanks Carbuilder. I needed that explanation. Not knowing, they didn't mean anything to me, but now I can see!

(I'm basically a "Know-nowt"). 
Cheers!
K2


----------



## michael-au (Apr 24, 2022)

Here are some pics of how the mould works, basically It is how car builder has explained
The 2 halve of the mould are filled and screwed together and the end plates screw to the sides to form the holes

I sure the end plates on to one side first then fill with silicone, put the two halve of the mould together and then screw it all up tight.










This a link for the drawings. View attachment Boot_Mold.zip


----------



## Steamchick (Apr 25, 2022)

I knew there was more to it than I had appreciated!
Well done! - And thanks for explaining.
K2


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Apr 26, 2022)

How are you injecting the silicon?


----------



## michael-au (Apr 27, 2022)

Gabe J DiMarino said:


> How are you injecting the silicon?


Hi
I don't inject the silicone, I just fill the mould both side and the excess is squeezed out through the holes in one of the side plates


----------



## Steamchick (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks, Can you advise on the silicon you use? - I have window sealant, bath sealant, engine sealant, and some 3-bond TB1217F product. (Fixed some double glazing, didn't leak in 30 years, but the devil to remove!).
K2


----------



## michael-au (Apr 27, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> Thanks, Can you advise on the silicon you use? - I have window sealant, bath sealant, engine sealant, and some 3-bond TB1217F product. (Fixed some double glazing, didn't leak in 30 years, but the devil to remove!).
> K2



 I got it from eBay


----------



## Ken I (Apr 28, 2022)

For anyone interested - a link to a tutorial I did some time back on moulding using vacuum and pressure. 

Injection / Vacuum Moulding in Polyurethane

When moulding silicone in aluminium moulds be sure you use the correct release agent - I have a mould with a permanently moulded silicone part which I have never been able to recover.

Regards, Ken


----------



## michael-au (Apr 28, 2022)

Ken I said:


> For anyone interested - a link to a tutorial I did some time back on moulding using vacuum and pressure.
> 
> Injection / Vacuum Moulding in Polyurethane
> 
> ...



The silicone that I’m using is soft and flexible, just falls out of the mould, never looks like sticking
Not sure if it’s the best for what I’m using  it for, it is heat resistant 
Maybe there is something better, this is the first time I have tried to make spark plug boots


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 28, 2022)

How long do you need to let the silicone cure before you crack the mold? The product I use needs 10 minutes. It's a 2 part puddy and only comes in light gray.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 28, 2022)

I use a 2 part rubber compound that works well and is very durable black in color. I found the stuff on ebay.




Also made distributor boots with the stuff also.


----------



## michael-au (Apr 29, 2022)

stevehuckss396 said:


> How long do you need to let the silicone cure before you crack the mold? The product I use needs 10 minutes. It's a 2 part puddy and only comes in light gray.


Yes it is 2 parts, you can mix it so it sets in 10 to 15 minutes


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Apr 29, 2022)

doc 1955 would you mind sharing a pic of the container for the black silicone you are using ? Any numbers on the can ? Thank you sir.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 30, 2022)

Gabe J DiMarino said:


> doc 1955 would you mind sharing a pic of the container for the black silicone you are using ? Any numbers on the can ? Thank you sir.


It is not silicone it is rubber got it off of ebay from a seller Erope  it is a 2 part rubber.


----------



## michael-au (Aug 2, 2022)

Thought i would start making some rocker arms using 4th axis



here is a video of the process, it’s not in real time so it is a short video


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 3, 2022)

Never would have thought of doing them that way. Bravo!


----------



## Carbuilder (Aug 3, 2022)

That is pretty cool Michael! 

How are you going to put the slot in the end of them? I'm at that stage with my rockers (no slot yet) but am on a break to work on other things. 

Rick


----------



## michael-au (Aug 3, 2022)

Carbuilder said:


> That is pretty cool Michael!
> 
> How are you going to put the slot in the end of them? I'm at that stage with my rockers (no slot yet) but am on a break to work on other things.
> 
> Rick


I’m going to make a fixture that will hold hopefully all of them and cut the slots all at once


michael


----------



## michael-au (Aug 3, 2022)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Never would have thought of doing them that way. Bravo!


Thank’s Steve, I had the idea for a while wasn’t sure how it would work out, but they seem to come out good
was a good exercise in programming the 4th axis

michael


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 4, 2022)

Just watched the Video.. post#80.
A big "WOW!"
K2


----------



## rmalsen (Aug 4, 2022)

great work , I have not had time to do any on mine must get back to it


----------



## michael-au (Sep 3, 2022)

OK, Made a jig to hold the rocker arms so they could be machined to the right length and then mill the slot in the end

Good idea so I thought, but not so in practice, they ended up different lengths and the slots didn't come out right either

This is how I set them up, but it didn't work out


----------



## michael-au (Sep 3, 2022)

So this is how I should have done them in the first place, in the 4th Axis from start to finish




Just break them off and touch up the end with a file


----------



## michael-au (Sep 4, 2022)

_Got the rockers done, just have to clean them up and them make the rollers to fit them




_


----------



## michael-au (Nov 20, 2022)

Posts for the Roller rockers & the rocker nuts are made


----------



## michael-au (Nov 21, 2022)

Some more rocker parts


----------



## michael-au (Nov 21, 2022)

Decided to make the sump a slightly different shape to the plans, more for looks than anything else


----------



## michael-au (Nov 21, 2022)

I found that there was a mistake in the modelling I did in fusion360,  for the first two heads I made.
I redid them in fusion and the cam for the mill
Made two new ones they look better


----------



## michael-au (Nov 21, 2022)

Got some of the bell housing done, still need to drill the mounting holes

I did the inside and out side on my small CNC lathe, first time turning inside on the cnc
Was a bit rough but you can't see in there when its together, the cuts were a bit to aggressive with the boring bar, good learning curve


----------



## michael-au (Nov 21, 2022)

extractor plates are made from stainless steel
First drilled the mounting hole then screwed it to a piece of aluminium then did the profile


----------



## michael-au (Nov 21, 2022)

Carby is done except for the needle 
The carby body  was machined on the 4th axis from round bar stock, all four side were machined and then all the holes drilled
It was then held in the vice with the bottom facing up and the mounting flange was milled and holes drilled, then it was mounted to a piece of square aluminium and the top was milled


----------



## Carbuilder (Nov 21, 2022)

Very nice work there Michael. I made a few sets of heads before getting all the holes correct and not ruining another set! Thank you for all the pictures, that will help when I'm wondering how to set up for some of the parts.

I have some catching up to do once I get back to it. Since winter is here now I'll be doing more basement work and less garage work, so back to the little V8 engine soon. 

Rick


----------



## michael-au (Nov 22, 2022)

Carbuilder said:


> Very nice work there Michael. I made a few sets of heads before getting all the holes correct and not ruining another set! Thank you for all the pictures, that will help when I'm wondering how to set up for some of the parts.
> 
> I have some catching up to do once I get back to it. Since winter is here now I'll be doing more basement work and less garage work, so back to the little V8 engine soon.
> 
> Rick


Hi Rick
Its a pain having to make more parts then you need because of mistakes but it is also a good learning process
You tend to think more about the order of operations

Will be good to see some more of your work on Demon


----------



## michael-au (Dec 13, 2022)

Made the Fill and Drain plugs for the sump, these were made from brass
The hex head was done in the 4th axis on the mill


----------



## michael-au (Dec 13, 2022)

I have been trying to cut the gears on CNC mill required for the V8, never cut gears before
It has been a real learning curve for me, first was to model them in fusion360, then I had to learn how to make a form cutter in fusion360 to use as a gear cutter
Made  a few out of aluminium first the had a go at making them is steel, they didn't come out to bad but I might make some more and see if I can improve on them a bit











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## raveney (Dec 22, 2022)

Michael, Awesome work and thank you for posting the setups and details. 

Have you considered using a dab of lapping compound to deburr the gear set?

I made a full set for this engine out of brass and they held up okay. I had to pin the bevel gear to the distributor shaft though, as the tiny set screw would slip while running even with Loctite. My water pump gears didn't come out too well.

Cheers!


----------



## michael-au (Dec 22, 2022)

raveney said:


> Michael, Awesome work and thank you for posting the setups and details.
> 
> Have you considered using a dab of lapping compound to deburr the gear set?
> 
> ...


HI raveney
I did think of putting some past on the gears and see if it smooths them out, they don't need much

I'm thinking there is something like 1/2º of backlash in my 4th axis, its never shown up in anything else I have done in the 4th but gears might be a bit different
I Like your Demon the bell housing looks good too with the extra ribs on it


----------

